# Hello everybody



## irenebeautyandmore (May 3, 2021)

Hello,
I am new to this blog. I am very happy, I am makeup and beauty lover and I have been looking for a beauty forum for long time. Hope we can enjoy together.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 3, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## johndower (May 17, 2021)

Hi...I am a newbie too,
welcome


----------



## shellygrrl (May 17, 2021)

johndower said:


> Hi...I am a newbie too,
> welcome


  Welcome!


----------



## mihran (May 24, 2021)

Another newbie is here.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 24, 2021)

mihran said:


> Another newbie is here.


  Welcome!


----------



## toupeemoor (May 25, 2021)

Hello and welcome to the forum, I hope you'll enjoy


----------



## mihran (May 26, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> Welcome!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Joliedayspa (Jun 24, 2021)

welcome


----------



## buengrazio1 (Sep 25, 2021)

welcome


----------



## JamesFitts (Oct 13, 2021)

Most welcome to join the community.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 31, 2022)

This is not a skin whitening forum; it's a general beauty forum. But welcome all the same.


----------

